# Pre-Newb even, and curious!



## Shiner (Dec 8, 2009)

Hello, I've been lurking on this site for awhile and have some questions to do with Schutzhund. I don't even have a GSD yet, but stumbled across the sport while researching them. I've heard about it, but had no idea that 'regular' people did it, always thought it was more for law enforcement work. 

Anyway, I did contact a club near me yesteday...understandably the kind lady didn't have alot of time to answer my questions, but I was invited to their training session and I'm pretty sure I'm going to go just to see what it's all about and see if I'd be as interested as I believe I would.

My biggest question is could this be something that my 13 year old daughter could take part in with me? She is not a terribly confident child and I'm thinking that this could really bring her out, but most importantly give us something that we could do together. We both have a love for animals, dogs in particular...and before she even knew the breed, she always begged me for 'a police dog'...you guessed it, a GSD. Now that we have Daddy's agreement that a GSD is definitely in our future, I'd love to be able to learn more about Schutzhund. 

I have tons more questions, but was curious about the reaction of a 13yr old girl being deeply involved. I've seen very young handlers at other canine sports, but never with this....not that I've delved too deeply. 

Thank you for wading through my long winded post! I look forward to hearing your opinions.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

If she is interested, I say bring her along. 

Schutzhund covers obedience, tracking and then the protection work. There are lots of things that she could learn and do herself.

note: I don't do Schutzhund, but when I have the time and a closer club I want to. I've been researching it since I got my first GSD..


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Shiner.

quite a few people from CT on here.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

There are many young people participating in SchH, though not as many as in some other dog sport. I would definitely take her along and talk to the club about her participation. 

One thing, though, is that you can't share the dog. Either you or your daughter will need to be the main handler that is doing the training. If you want to share the dog then it will be less confusing for the dog if you each participate in separate sports say one doing SchH and one doing agility. Of course your daughter could help you right now and then a year from now when she has more experience and shows a lot of interest she can get her own dog to handle.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Yes there are very young handlers that do Schutzhund. Off the top of my head I cannot remember her name, but I know there was a young girl who was sort of a club project. Everyone helped her and I think she even got sponsers and worked at some regional/national event.

Check out about Claudia Romard. She competed early.
http://vangoghkennels.com/aboutMe.htm


----------



## Shiner (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your responses! She is extremely interested and I do believe she would fall in love with the sport!! It's nowhere near the same level, but she has taught our shih-poo quite a few tricks and he responds to her wonderfully! I do believe she has a knack with dogs.

Lisa, I was wondering about that...the whole 2 people/1 dog. Hubby's pretty easy, I'm sure another GSD would be possible if he sees that she is really interested. Then again, I may find someone to help us with agility around here and just let a puppy be HER project right off the bat. She's the middle child...tends to sorta get lost in the shuffle between the other 2. 

Thanks for the welcome Mike! I've noticed a good many from CT on here. I don't know where all the towns are in relation to me. I'm from SC but am transplanted here thanks to the Navy. 9yrs and looks like I'm stuck! Bought a house, hubby got outta the Navy and got a job in RI.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Look at this video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LngT2aE9ubU

I also think that this should be "her" dog from the beggining. It doesn't mean you can't be at her side every step of the way, but if the dog, naturally, you are older and the "pack leader", works better with you than with her, it may become very frustrating for your daughter.


----------



## Shiner (Dec 8, 2009)

That's amazing Catu!!! Looked like my youngest daughter out there and I can't imagine her doing that!! This little girl did beautifully!!!

I'm thinking that if it comes down to it and the club will go for it I will let her do the handling. Maybe later momma can get one. But for now we're both dreaming, researching and thinking hard about it!! 

Should be tons of fun either way! 'We' get a new puppy and she has the breed of her dreams, as well as help in working with him/her so closely. 

Y'all have really eased my mind about this. Thank you!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Hello! Welcome!!!


----------



## Shiner (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you Angel!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Shiner
Why don't you invite your daughter to present herself on the forum? We have members of that age too


----------

